# Looking for AugVape Intake RTA



## FireDragon (26/10/20)

Hi Guys

I'm hunting for a Black AugVape Intake RTA. Not the dual.

Or a suitable replacement... something that does not leak!

Please help!


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/10/20)

I have two, but not in Black, only have a silver one, and a purple one of which most the paint have come off and it is almost completely silver too....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (26/10/20)

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/intake-24mm-rta/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

